# What is Oxazepam dose equivalent to Xanax XR dose ?



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I use benzos almost every day, For most days I use 10mg of oxazepam (sometimes only 5 mg), but on some days during the week (mostly when I expect that I will face many stressful situations), I take Xanax XR 1mg.

Now I wonder, if anyone knows approx. *How many mg of Oxazepam is equal to 1mg of Xanax XR ?* Could it be even as much as 40 mg of Oxazepam ?

And I also wonder, *What is the duration of effects of Oxazepam, Xanax XR ? In other words, How long the effects last (in mentioned doses) ?* *After taking my dosage of these two drugs so about how long does it take to kick in ?*

Thank you in advance !


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

trying googling your questions every now and then

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_benzodiazepines

es, 40 mg ox Oxazepam seems equal to 1 mg ox xanax IR. 1 mg of xanax xr is different than 1 mg of xanax IR. IR releases all of the xanax at once, xr takes a longer period of time to release the same dose.

You can read the chart to learn about the onset, duration, etc.


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have already read this chart, but there is different dosage than I take.

I am taking Xanax XR ( it is named Xanax SR in my country) :
http://www.docsimon.sk/article_images.php?action=sendtype&type=3&id=21374


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

oh my gosh! I can not believe you do not understand something so simple, I won't bother explaining how to add 2+2 together for you. Seriously? you really can't understand that?


----------



## Mike111 (Dec 5, 2012)

no. I am stupid


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike111 said:


> no. I am stupid


Well I am sorry that you think this is the case. However you have managed to use a computer well enough to not only set up but also to use an email address then go further to find this website, make an account, use it and even make a couple of friends. You are most definitely not stupid, don't put yourself down like that. You can do a tiny bit of addition and subtraction to get the answer(s) that you need. Perhaps find a friend, family member, acquaintance or neighbor can help you learn it if you need further help, Don't feel embarrassed about asking for help, there is really no shame in it. Just make sure that you perform any calculations about your benzodiazapines perfectly so that you always take the perfect dose .

Best of luck, it's really not hard and I am sure that you can do it!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Alprazolam said:


> Equivalence chart http://www.benzo.org.uk/bzequiv.htm


i showed him the same chart but he did not understand it. He claims to lack the intelligence needed to do the basic reading and math that it requires. I believe in him though.


----------



## Tonia74 (Jun 12, 2016)

You know what's a really awesome thing to do? Come onto a social anxiety forum and call someone names for not understanding something. Try some compassion next time, eh?

From what I understand from the chart, 40 mg of oxazepam is roughly equal to 1 mg of alprazolam, though it didn't seem to specify between extended release or not. I hope this helps.


----------

